# candida free but still have LG



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Im thickthighs1,

I used to be on this site because I had a systemic candida infestation..thanks to a guy on this site who yold me what to do,I am Candida free,,but I still have LG

I think that when Im nervous it will show up.I will pass gas and not even mean to..I can feel it coming out..my butt will be hot

When I had the over growth of Candida this happened all the time.

Im trying to find a way to either stop the gas or stop the smell..which ever comes first.

Since I have been on Coumadin,a blood thiner,Ive had to cut down on my antifungals-garlic,chamomile tea ect..wonder if the Candida is growing uncontrollably again?I want to try the garlic enema but Im scared,,going to go to a professional to se if that helps


----------



## cowgomoo (May 1, 2013)

Hello thickthighs1!

How did you get free of Candida?


----------

